# Grafikkarte einbauen



## tannez (3. Januar 2004)

Hi,
Ich brauche hilfe, da ich mich auf dem Gebiet nicht so gut auskenne und Probleme im Vorraus vermeiden möchte. 

ich habe mir eine Geforce 5600 gekauft und möchte sie gerne in meinen Rechner einbauen... jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich im vorraus alles machen muss z.B. irgendwas von der alten Grafikkarte deinstallen oder sonstiges, was muss ich nach/bei dem einbau beachten? muss noch írgendwas umgestellt werden (vor/nach dem einbau)oder sonstiges? ich habe WINXP und eine alte geforce 3ti, welche ich jetzt gegen die 5600 ersetzten will..

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## chibisuke (3. Januar 2004)

Also ganz einfach, 

Alte Graphikkarte aus, neue karte rein, treiber installieren, fertig.

Wenn du die alte karte aus dem AGP Port ziehst, pass auf, das du sie nicht mitsamt dem Port raus reißt, wenns nicht einfach geht, dann is irgendwas falsch.
Hinten is bei den AGP slots gern eine verrigelung die die karte festhält!

Wenn du die neue Karte rein tust, pass auf das sie ganz grun ist im Slot, sonst gibts Kurzschluss.

Dann das System neu Starten, und Windows erkennt die neue Karte automatisch. Er wird in einem Kompatiblitätsmodus starten der von allen Graphikkarten unterstützt wird, also nicht erschrecken wenn das bild extrem groß is. Dann Treiber drauf, kann sein das er die Win CD verlangt, Windows verlangt dann nochmal 1 - 2 Neustarts, und dann leuft das wieder.


----------



## melmager (3. Januar 2004)

> Alte Graphikkarte aus, neue karte rein, treiber installieren, fertig.



Nicht ganz 

sondern so:

Mit der alten Grafikkarte den aktuellen Grafikartentreiber rauswerfen und den Standart Vga Treiber
intallieren
dann Karte raus neue rein und dann den neuen Treiber installieren


----------



## NuLL (4. Januar 2004)

Das mit dem Treiber Rauswerfen ist an sich nicht Nötig da der NVIDIA Treiber der UDA Architektur von Nvidia beherbergt und alle Treiber >= Detonator45.03 die FX 5600 erkennen würden ...


----------



## tannez (4. Januar 2004)

Hey danke euch, 
hat alles prima geklappt


----------

